# Favorite Unfinished Stories



## Joel (Aug 9, 2015)

Thought this was a topic that warranted a thread favorite stories that you wish had been finished. 

Expanding Horizons (Samster) 

A Strange Turn of Events (lordsofsevenhall) 

M.I.L.F (plussauvage)


----------



## Q Bomb (Aug 10, 2015)

Special Diet was really good. Also any number of stories (some of which are here, some elsewhere on the web) by greinskyn and brucejedi, especially Practical Joke.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 13, 2015)

I'll start with these, but it is certainly not exclusive

Xander
Merges and Expansions
Legally Yours


----------



## agouderia (Aug 14, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I'll start with these, but it is certainly not exclusive
> 
> Xander &#8730;
> Merges and Expansions *&#8730;*
> ...


 
*&#8730; *- totally agree with these two; would love to see them finished.

Thank you so much :blush::blush:.
I feel guilty too of leaving Henry & Louisa in limbo - but I couldn't start re-writing the lost chapters so soon; it just wouldn't flow.
Lately, the 2 have been invading my Imagination again, giving me hints on how to continue .... so maybe someday...


----------



## Tad (Aug 14, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I'll start with these, but it is certainly not exclusive
> 
> Xander
> Merges and Expansions
> Legally Yours



Fully agree!



agouderia said:


> I feel guilty too of leaving Henry & Louisa in limbo - but I couldn't start re-writing the lost chapters so soon; it just wouldn't flow.
> Lately, the 2 have been invading my Imagination again, giving me hints on how to continue .... so maybe someday...



Oh, I certainly hope so -- I really want to read what happens with those two.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 14, 2015)

agouderia said:


> I feel guilty too of leaving Henry & Louisa in limbo - but I couldn't start re-writing the lost chapters so soon; it just wouldn't flow.
> Lately, the 2 have been invading my Imagination again, giving me hints on how to continue .... so maybe someday...


 
I can't express how much I feel you. The loss of even a few paragraphs is enraging/disheartening to me...chapters? Oh man! Take your time...I will enjoy it if/when the chapters come along!!


----------



## Champ111 (Aug 19, 2015)

1.Special Diet
2 Bed Ridden
3 Michelle's Rite of Passage

All GREAT unfinished stories.
*22222
*


----------



## FFAscinated (Jan 7, 2022)

Legally yours.
Since I only came to this board recently, I hadn't realized how long this story had lain fallow. It's still fresh to me. Any chance that Henry and Louisa are still calling faintly for closure?


----------



## Clandy Caine (Jan 8, 2022)

“North Enders” by Starling. I need to know how Luna and Hunter spent their snow day together!


----------



## FFAscinated (Jan 9, 2022)

Augh! I decided to console myself for "Legally yours" by re-reading "Energetic Expansions" because I had forgotten that it ended with a hint of a "final two chapters" which never appeared. Augh! Agouderia! You are a worse tease than Wagner: at least the "Tristan chord" finally resolved.


----------



## lostnowandforever (Jan 9, 2022)

Lust's Satisfaction Guaranteed. It was also just one chapter away from being properly completed (two if you count the epilogue).


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Jan 10, 2022)

*Sainte-Isabelle*


----------



## Fcfa (Jan 10, 2022)

Definitely agree with "Legally Yours", along with "Mergers and Expansions." 

Also going to add "The Naughty Church Lady" and "Small Town, Big Appetites" both by Fiji. I love several of his stories but these two were never finished, and right as they were starting to get good!


----------

